# Learning aerial tricks: trampoline, gymnastics, or other?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

1) train more, get in the air
2) you have to learn the basics before advancing, chill and learn. 
3) yeah, air awareness and knowing how to fall when you fail is key to survival.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

agree with argo.

just do it more. start from the basics and progress your way up.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I took some one-on-one tramp lessons a couple of seasons ago. I was doing front flips (into the foam pit) the second lesson. The key is private lessons.


----------



## julius7 (Mar 24, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I took some one-on-one tramp lessons a couple of seasons ago. I was doing front flips (into the foam pit) the second lesson. The key is private lessons.



Yeah, I think that's probably the way to go. And, I suspect that the place I go to now is overly anal about safety. Their policy is that students cannot attempt flips until they've gone through their many (dozens) of "progressions". I don't feel as though I'm being challenged enough. I suspect that they won't teach me flips until I take their Advanced class (I'm in the beginner, btw, as I should be). 

The strange thing is, during our warm up (on the floor, not on the tramp), we're doing somersaults and handstands to a roll (no flips, though). I really like that part and feel like I'm accomplishing something. And, my muscles get a great workout, which I can't say the same thing for when I'm on the tramp. That's why I was thinking maybe going the gymnastics route, and dropping out of my tramp classes. 

Also, I remember someone telling me that trampolines are great for perfecting tricks that you already know, as opposed to using trampolines for learning new tricks (as I'm doing now).


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

julius7 said:


> Yeah, I think that's probably the way to go. And, I suspect that the place I go to now is overly anal about safety. Their policy is that students cannot attempt flips until they've gone through their many (dozens) of "progressions". I don't feel as though I'm being challenged enough. I suspect that they won't teach me flips until I take their Advanced class (I'm in the beginner, btw, as I should be).
> 
> The strange thing is, during our warm up (on the floor, not on the tramp), we're doing somersaults and handstands to a roll (no flips, though). I really like that part and feel like I'm accomplishing something. And, my muscles get a great workout, which I can't say the same thing for when I'm on the tramp. That's why I was thinking maybe going the gymnastics route, and dropping out of my tramp classes.
> 
> Also, I remember someone telling me that trampolines are great for perfecting tricks that you already know, as opposed to using trampolines for learning new tricks (as I'm doing now).


I would recommend the private lessons as well. I did a lesson at Woodward at Copper last year. We spent half a day in the barn. Crowbar had me doing a back flip on the tramps in about 20 minutes. I had never done a back flip in my 40 years to that point.

If you can buy a tramp, that is a better way to go in my opinion though. I recently bought one and have been using it nearly every day. It isn't gonna make you Torstein by any means, but it has really helped with my balance and air awareness. I feel super comfortably doing front and back flips and side aerials. I bought snowboard addictions training board too, so I'm practicing grabs. That has helped a ton with my balance. I'm finally figured out how to do grabs and keep my upper body still instead of leaning over for the grab. I'll be trying the flips with my board soon, that may get interesting.

Great daily workout too.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I found the tramp was great for getting over some rotation problems that I had. I tended to dip my shoulder when starting a spin, and I tended to stop looking into the rotation too soon.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

If you are a complete newb when it comes to doing anything in the air then you're getting way ahead of yourself. Straight airs, grabs, 180s and 360s should all be pretty well locked down before you even think about going upside down or off axis. And for most people that will take some time. I'm sure tramp training and gymnastics are great for improving agility and air awareness but you need to get the basics down first, on a snowboard not a trampoline.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ask any olympian, it starts first in the mind, visualization


----------



## julius7 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for chiming in! Very helpful to get your perspective.




Brewtown said:


> If you are a complete newb when it comes to doing anything in the air then you're getting way ahead of yourself. Straight airs, grabs, 180s and 360s should all be pretty well locked down before you even think about going upside down or off axis. And for most people that will take some time. I'm sure tramp training and gymnastics are great for improving agility and air awareness but you need to get the basics down first, on a snowboard not a trampoline.


You're so right, Brewtown. I am getting a bit ahead of myself. Once I get more experience doing stuff in the air and on the slopes, then maybe the next step might be to incorporate the tramp. 

Thanks, again, guys!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

CassMT said:


> ask any olympian, it starts first in the mind, visualization


Pretty much, if you haven't done it a thousand times in your head already?

You need to know exactly what & when to do all the required steps to complete q successful rotation.


You do it enough times in your head, your gonna get to the point where you'll know you can do one.

Then you'll just do one. If you've seriously gone over enough times, there's a good chance you'll land it first try.

Guaran-fuckin-tee you'll land it in under 5 tries.

I just got the fuckin' bounciest trampoline I've ever jumped on, for free

My neighbor had backflips down in 3 tries, stomps em perfect every time.
Once you get over the initial fear of landing upside down on your head, it's easy.

You'll see.

A long time ago, a buddy used to tell me back flips were easier than 360's 
I thought he was retarded, no fuckin' way it could possibly be easier.

Until I tried & stomped my very first attempt.
Didn't land #2, but yup they are easier as soon as you are upside down you can see the landing. 
The rest of the rotation is just figuring out whether to stay tucked in case you need more rotation or open up if you need less.


TT


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

the good ol' huck n' tuck eh timmy? when in trouble, tuck for double!


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I would agree you gotta get the basics down first as well as have a decent level of physical fitness ie strong legs & core (if you're already in a tramp class and contemplating gymnastics then I assume you do). I don't know much about tramp classes but I took gymnatics back in the day and you are also gonna start with all that basic stuff as well. What I have done to get better at spins (I desire no flips ever!) was to rig up an old board with bubble wrap and masking tape and take it on my trampoline. It will aid in muscle memory and for you being okay with being inverted. That, and watch the SA videos for help and always visualize, visualize, visualize! If you commit, follow through. Pow and spring slush are also very forgiving towards bad tricks.


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

Fewdfreak said:


> What I have done to get better at spins (I desire no flips ever!) was to rig up an old board with bubble wrap and masking tape and take it on my trampoline.


Trampolines are not nearly as useful for learning to spin properly as compared to getting inverted. Unfortunately the thing with spins is 9/10 of the trick to a proper tucked spin is all in the approach to the lip and the setup carve. The actual spinning itself is quite trivial in comparison. A clean tucked 360 is indeed a lot harder than any simple invert simply due to the amount of stuff involved prior to take off.

Trampolines are awesome for air awareness, working on grabs, working on inverts but they are not all that when it comes to spins where as stated 9/10 of the trick occurs before you are in the air.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

zenboarder said:


> Trampolines are not nearly as useful for learning to spin properly as compared to getting inverted. Unfortunately the thing with spins is 9/10 of the trick to a proper tucked spin is all in the approach to the lip and the setup carve. The actual spinning itself is quite trivial in comparison. A clean tucked 360 is indeed a lot harder than any simple invert simply due to the amount of stuff involved prior to take off.
> 
> Trampolines are awesome for air awareness, working on grabs, working on inverts but they are not all that when it comes to spins where as stated 9/10 of the trick occurs before you are in the air.


My buddy wasn't talking about doing them on a trampoline when he said they were easier.

He meant on snow, so did I.

I've never tried to do a 360 with a board on, whilst jumping on a trampoline.


TT


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

timmytard said:


> My buddy wasn't talking about doing them on a trampoline when he said they were easier.
> 
> He meant on snow, so did I.
> 
> ...


I was agreeing with you? A flip is a lot easier than a 360 on snow because it require significantly less edge control and is more of a huck than anything else.

My post was addressed to Fewdfreak. I was simply pointing out that learning to 360 on a tramp isn't all that helpful for the reasons I listed.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Better late than never I suppose, but to answer your question...



julius7 said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> *I'm wanting to get into aerial tricks this year, but don't know where to begin.* I've never done a front or back flip, so I'm a complete newb when it comes to doing anything in the air.
> 
> ...


1) The progression levels are there for a reason. They give you aerial awareness and add one part of a puzzle that will be combined later to help with your flips and landings (and bails).

2) Yes, trampoline classes are great for learning aerial tricks, assuming you have the right foundation in place. Be patient and learn it step by step (unless you want ugly, hucked, dangerous flips).

3) You didn't mention where you current freestyle level was at on snow. Are you at the level where you're ready to start flipping? Do you have the basics down and are you in control in the air right now on basic non flips/straight airs?

With many off-axis tricks, some understanding of spin, rotation and edging will help too (unless you're outright hucking flips/spins which I don't suggest if you value your body), so if you don't have basic 180s/360s mastered yet then I'd at least master that before going to flips. Usually I suggest that people to get up to clean 540s before they start working on inverted spins.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Question for anyone who has a trampoline in their backyard...
What would you suggest to be a minimum size trampoline for training grabs and spins?

I don't have a big backyard. I am debating whether to get a small trampoline, or contact the nearest trampoline park to see if they allow snowboard training on their trampolines.
I have the SA training board for use on trampolines btw.


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Greydragon, I am an older guy that was asking the same question in a post last summer:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/139938-trampoline-advice.html#post1709930

I wound up mainly taking TimmyTard's advice and got something used on craigslist for $100, a 15 foot round one in good shape. I wish it was bigger because I am still sketched out to attempt front or backflip on it due to the size, but I know it's possible and just a fear I need to eventually overcome. FWIW I was able to comfortably flip on a larger trampoline at a local gymnastics place I went to for a nephews birthday party. I just couldn't find a bigger sized trampoline on craigslist at a reasonable price.

I replaced most of the springs on it since I thought it would help get more bounce. No idea if it helped. 

I can get enough airtime to hold any standard grab for a quick second. Can rotate a 360 in control and suck up my knees (not a goofy looking straightleg 360). I know it's not the same since you aren't popping out of a carve to spin, but I think it's helped some by just visualizing. I think it would really help if you ever launched off a park jump attempting to spin and did it wrong (flat based, not carving into it), you at least could whip the spin around by just using upperbody/head - which is how spins seem to work on the trampoline for me. Not quite enough airtime to really tweak the grab, but it could just be me and my shitty flexibility and 10 extra pounds of beer gut I need to lose. 

I also wound up buying the snowboard addiction foam board thing too, wrapping the edges of a snowboard in duct tape seemed like a pain in the ass and still had some fear I'd tear through the mat with a real snowboard. I also suspect some trampoline/gymnastics places might look at your SA foam board and be skeptical of letting you use it on their trampolines. Who knows.

Even just bouncing on it for 15 minutes kicks my ass physically, totally out of breath and felt like I sprinted a mile. Seems like a good workout to me and a lot more fun than jogging or whatever. 

Bottom line is the 15ft round one I got seems fine but wish it was bigger. It's a workout, helps a little with air awareness and muscle memory for grabbing at least for me. I wasn't willing to spend the kind of cash on a real deal "olympic" rectangular one. Going to woodward at copper or other places occasionally would be best with a private lesson, but being able to just strap in and bounce around in my backyard is far more convenient and can do it daily.

Also thanks to those that gave the advice in my trampoline post last summer. Sorry for rambling on and on and if I de-railed the OP's original question. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I suggest foam pit before tramp Broken Ankle on Trampoline Fail | Video | Break.com


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

14' minimum imo, the biggest you can fit is best. got the net walls after eating dirt multiple times, that instills confidence


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

CassMT said:


> 14' minimum imo, the biggest you can fit is best. got the net walls after eating dirt multiple times, that instills confidence


Thanks for these comments.
Those were the two points I was most curious about.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> I suggest foam pit before tramp Broken Ankle on Trampoline Fail | Video | Break.com


That shit is scary, omg why did I watch this. TWICE!!!


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not an expert on snowboarding or anything but I'm speaking from a gymnastics and diving background. Most of my training growing up was on a trampoline. The trampoline is meant to teach you and understand the concept of rotating. I've over rotated before and it is not funny. Anyway, gymnastics is a good way to learn the foundation of flips because they teach you how to tuck in your body. So once you get that down pat, you can apply that towards to trampoline. Doing twists and stuff would be too advanced for a beginner and I don't suggest that from a gymnastics/diving experience. I would assume it's the same for snowboarding. By the way- there are some trampolines that are rectangle in shape not circular.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> I suggest foam pit before tramp Broken Ankle on Trampoline Fail | Video | Break.com


Oh my... That was disgusting..


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Thanks for these comments.
> Those were the two points I was most curious about.


 ...and if the one you get has no padded ring that covers the springs, that too is a worthy addition imo. a leg, or head, thru the spring -gap is no fun


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Extazy said:


> That shit is scary, omg why did I watch this. TWICE!!!


I like the part where somebody just tosses a towel up there. That sucker was bleeding pretty good.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

if you don't want to buy trmp.
check out skyzone
Sky Zone Skyzone Indoor Trampoline Park Home

I take my kids there all the time. the only down side is that you wont be able to strap on a board.

they also have foam pits.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> if you don't want to buy trmp.
> check out skyzone
> Sky Zone Skyzone Indoor Trampoline Park Home
> 
> ...


We got the OK to use foam tramp boards at our local Sky Zone this may be decision per location. 

Too that ankle break as many have stated, compound break and I had to turn it off. I"m not into watching stuff like that. Plus it was a break from landing in between the tramp not on it not that that makes it any less worse....


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

larrytbull said:


> if you don't want to buy trmp.
> check out skyzone
> Sky Zone Skyzone Indoor Trampoline Park Home
> 
> ...


Too funny.
I just got back from the closest to my house.
Apparently one of the managers who is now at their next closest location used to run classes for boards on tramps.
I'm going to call and check if they still do something like that.


----------

